# Networking >  I'm  new ....

## Charu Dixit

Hi.. everybody ,
                      I'm a Ist year student of MCA . I want to get into network security so I need ur help. Since Iam quite unaware of the subject. Will u all help me ,all I need is ur guidance.

----------


## burahan

Hello i am new.
I am newly joined System engineer how can i reach the  good position on that and give the examination patterns in MCSE LINUX CCNA and Sun.

----------


## jana05

The internet is a great place where information is openly exchanged, of course with a lot of politeness and respect. No matter which forum you join, people will definitely help. Join the right forum to ask for help. 

And, always follow their rules before posting, otherwise you question will never get answered.

----------

